# Element Baujahr 2000 und 100mm Federgabel



## eleflo (26. August 2007)

Hallo Rockys,
bin am überlegen in mein 2000er Element mit 90mm Heckfederweg eine Gabel mit 100mm Federweg einzubauen (bisher Marzocchi Marathon S, 85mm).
Hat jemand hierzu Erfahrungen? Eine Magura Menja oder eine neue XC600 von Marzocchi schweben mir vor...
Danke Gruß,
eleflo


----------



## Catsoft (26. August 2007)

SuFu.... Ist hier schon oft genug besprochen worden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eleflo (27. August 2007)

Danke - hab ich schon gemacht...

Frage aber, wer eine solche Gabel drin hat...

eleflo


----------



## Sw!tch (27. August 2007)

und was erhoffst du dir dann davon? sie baut halt n bisschen höher, das heißt der lenkwinkel wird flacher, d.h. es wird n bisschen laufruhiger und die fornt wird n bisschen höher


----------



## Der Toni (27. August 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> und was erhoffst du dir dann davon? sie baut halt n bisschen höher, das heißt der lenkwinkel wird flacher, d.h. es wird n bisschen laufruhiger und die fornt wird n bisschen höher



... und sieht kacke aus.


----------

